# In a happy place



## Xhale (26/7/15)

Just writing this down so I can confirm to myself its true..been job hunting for about 3 years now (doing side work to make ends meet, but nothing stable and regular), and in the meantime the car maintenance is falling behind...just little things. Control arms wearing, ride getting a bit skittish at high speed, just irritating on the handling side of things..

About a month ago I couldve just packed it all in, sold the car and just sat at home.
Instead, one of the interviews I went for came through...I found employment. Very stable employment. And at the same time, a car the same as mine came up for sale, very near me, but a different colour, but had all the bits refreshed a few thousand km's ago and a fair amount of extremely expensive imported from germany go faster bits. So I bought that car last weekend, and put my car up for sale on Thursday. I had a man contact me, and on Friday night he drove 400miles down from up North to London to pick up my car. 1a.m., in the pitch dark, with a big torch, in the rain, me and him talking kak while he checks over my pitch black car. Paid and left with my beast.

So where am I now? Got a good-ish job, "the same" car, but refreshed for a very small difference in price. Took my son to his senior prom in the new car






I dont really know where I am going with this post, but if you are stuggling for work I can just say hold on for a bit. Circumstances can change rapidly.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (27/7/15)

Glad it worked out for you @Xhale 
Wishing you all the best with the new job and the new car!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (27/7/15)

Awesome news @Xhale. All the best with the new job.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (27/7/15)

Congratulations bud. Life can get rough and all you have is yourself and you kept hope up and it paid off. All the best with your new job! 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (27/7/15)

Great story and life lesson on patience and perseverance @Xhale 

All the best with the new job

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (1/8/15)

awesome


----------

